# مشكله في تركيب الجل



## fadiza17 (1 مايو 2013)

اخواني أرجو المساعدة في تركيبه لجل فهو غير شفاف وغير متناسق نسبيا بالشكل ..مع العلم انني اضيف 1 كيلو كاربوبول 940 لكل 100 كيلو ماء .. ما سبب الغباشه ارجو المساعدة اخواني


----------



## chemnoor (1 مايو 2013)

سبب الغباشة إما الرغوة أو الهواء الذي ضمن المنتج أو العطر
لحل مشكلة الرغوة يحرك الكاربوبول مع الماء بشكل جيد ثم يترك لمدة كافية حتى نتخلص من الهوا ثم يضاف التري إثانول أمين او المادة القلوية المستعملة ويحرك بهدوء
أما إذا كان السبب العطر فيجب أولا زيادة نسبة العطر أو استخدام مادة مساعدة على إذابة العطر أو استخدام عطر ذواب في الماء


----------



## fadiza17 (1 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على ردك . انا اضيف 10 غرام كاربوبول لكل كيلو ماء ثم اصيف المادة القلويه ولا اضيف اي عطر او اي مادة اخرى ولكن لا يكون الناتج متماسك جدا كما ارغب ما الحل وشكرا لكم


----------



## chemnoor (2 مايو 2013)

كمية الكابربوبول مناسبة 
بعد تحريك الكاربوبول دعه يستقر لفترة لطرد فقاعات الهواء منه ثم أضف تري إثنانول أمين قليلا قليلا وحرك بتجاه واحد ببطئ حتى الوصول إلى درجة حموضة 6 - 7.5
يتم اختبار درجة الحموضة بواسة ورق ب إتش أو ورق عباد الشمس
بعد القيام بالتجربة تحسب كمية التري إثانول أمين المستهلكة بدقة
يعاد العمل ولكن في هذه المرة تضاف كامل كمية التري إثانول أمين دفعة واحدة ثم يحرك 
حيث أن الإضافة دفعة واحدة تعطي لزوجة أعلى

تختلف كمية تري إثانول أمين المطلوبة حسب نقاوته حيث لذا يجب إجراء تجربة 
كما تختلف حسب الشركة الصانعة للكاربوبول


----------



## fadiza17 (2 مايو 2013)

شكرا اك اخي وجاري التجربه


----------

